# Peakseeds Come Through Again



## GrowRebel (Dec 30, 2013)

:ciao:Hilly Ho! Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays and Happy New Year.:giggle:

Well sir ... I ordered some of the mixed seeds from Peakseeds which was all I could afford and ask if he had a mind to, please send some free seeds.  He did indeed.:yay:  I ordered the seeds early this month and received them this past weekend.:hubba:

Just thought I'd let you guys know.:woohoo:


----------



## GrowRebel (Jan 5, 2014)

:ciao: Well sir ... I check out the seeds and started germinating them.  Three seeds were so small they didn't look like they would spout at all.:confused2:   I think I started germinating on the 1 or 2nd.  Some of the seeds open ...put the tail of the spouts were not very long even after waiting a day ... I planted the ones that opened Friday night ... so far none have come up. :watchplant:  I don't know about these seeds doesn't seem to be the same quality I got the last time.:doh:    I will let you know what happens.:stoned:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2014)

Dont sound like they were vaible seeds


----------



## GrowRebel (Jan 6, 2014)

:ciao:I think you are right ... I wonder if peakseeds will do anything about it.  If nothing sprouts I will contact them and see what they say.:huh:


----------



## GrowRebel (Jan 7, 2014)

Well sir so far none of the seeds have produced anything.  I contacted peakseeds and see if he will do anything to correct this situation.  I will let you folks know if I get a response from him.:icon_smile:


----------



## Ruffy (Jan 7, 2014)

peak seeds in b.c is a breeder buddy of mine, they only have top gear and never seen or heard a issue from these guys, not one seed germed? not slamming your growing but is the room warm enough and water and all the proper goodies to make them grow, if u live were its -40 it might be too cold in ur rooms. just throwing out ideas cause I know the gear is not a bad pile of gear. I harldy ever see 10-10 bad beans in a pack, might be grower error??


----------



## GrowRebel (Jan 8, 2014)

:ciao:I've ordered from peakseeds before and never had this problem.  If you saw the seeds that were so small that couldn't possibly germinate you'd see it isn't grower error. :farm: 

I have seed that have been sitting in distilled water that is changed everyday, on the flower level that has a temperature of 90 degrees during the light period.

  These seed have shown no sign of sprouting ... the seeds that did open only opened a little bit and that was it.  No long tail that I usually see when germinating.:confused2:

And it was more than 10 seeds.  I got the mix seeds @ 20 a pack plus 7 freebees ... none have sprouted after planting and these were the seeds that open a little.:watchplant:

Anyway Peakseeds has agreed to send me more seeds, so I have no complaints.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 8, 2014)

IMO 90* is about 15* too hot for sprouting seeds


----------



## GrowRebel (Jan 14, 2014)

:ciao: Well sir ... that how I've always germinate my seed yes indeed:watchplant:  ... haven't had any problems in the past.:confused2:


----------



## GrowRebel (Jan 17, 2014)

Okay ... I'm going to try this again ... I will be making a grow report on the appropriate forum.  Many thanks to Peakseeds for the replacements.:hubba:


----------



## robertr (Jan 17, 2014)

75 to 80 degrees for me


----------



## GrowRebel (Jan 19, 2014)

I will put them on the cloning level to be sure ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2014)

Hummm,,I never had a problem with seeds germinating in a Dark cabinet in the Kitchen. Dont know what the temp was in those cabnets. I never had a problem with room temps,,or in this case,,cabinet temps. So im not sure cause I never checked temps on sprouting beans,,Hell,,allot of times I just put them in Dirt and just water them,,with no problems,,,THAT is as long as the beans are good.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jan 19, 2014)

I decide to put them in a dark corner in my computer room ... the temps is between 70-78 degrees depending on the temp outside.

I'm starting a journal on the appropriate forum ... check me out there ... :icon_smile:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 19, 2014)

Peak is NOT what they use to be...along with many many others.


----------



## bbr7515 (Jan 22, 2014)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Peak is NOT what they use to be...along with many many others.


who is the most reliable seed bank now that ships to the u.s.? i was going to go with ssc


----------



## pitviper (Apr 25, 2014)

trillions of atoms said:


> Peak is NOT what they use to be...along with many many others.


I have to strongly disagree with you my friend,this grow i posted here were three each of peaks northernskunk & skunkberry.
one male out of the six,end result was over twenty ounces(dried/cured) in a 3x3 table, rockwool block medium,GH3-pt flora  series, e/f under 430wt's hps...and yes,they were supercropped.... and their genetics are more stable than ever,speaking as a long time customer.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=873768&postcount=10


----------

